# Shed hole help



## duffers (Mar 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a house with a shed. The shed has a hole in it on the side that is right next to the fence( so i only have about a foot of working room) The hole appears to have been caused by a combination of falling branches and rot. Any suggestions on how best to repair the hole? The rest of the side also appears to have significant water damage along the bottom. 

Thanks,

Avi


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hook onto it... pull it over...get a good view of the damage...fix it


----------



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

*no title, just a suggestion*

looks like you got your work cut out for you. i cant tell by the pics, but what is the exterior siding made of? it looks like tongue and groove or T1-11. you need to start off by clearing away the rubbish from the side of the shed, and determining what the shed is sitting on and how far it sank into the ground. if it is on blocks, you may need to jack the shed up and reset or add bricks to it, or else you will just have the same water damage again in the future, regardless of the fix you use now. the fix depends on how much money you want to spend. if you are looking for a cheaper fix, one thought is to get a circular saw, and cut the damaged section out. first, remove the exterior siding from the damaged wall, then grab a 2x4 or straight edge, screw it to the damaged wall about 2 feet up to give you a straight edge guide, and cut across the interior plywood wall about 2 feet up with a circular saw. remove the bottom 2 feet of damaged plywood, check the studs for water damage. if the studs are in good shape, replace the plywood, and then determine whether you can salvage the old exterior siding. if not, you will have to figure something out. if it is tongue and groove boards, you should be able to find a match at the store ( home depot or lowes) if it is t 1-11 or something similar, you may have to shop around to try to find something that is a close match.. i am not a construction guy, but i hope this helps at least give you some direction until somebody posts a better idea up.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agrea with mayday3374 on most of his recomidations. I repaired a shed with the same damage about 6 months ago. Due to electrical plumbing all over the wall that needed fixing, I couldn't easily remove the siding. So cut the bottom 10 inches off the siding and replaced it with run of Harty Plank cement board with a z-bar flashing between the seam. the Z-bar goes under the old plywood siding and over the top edge of the harty plank board. Being it is cement, it will never rot. Rick


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

